# West coast feed avaible on East coast?



## Guest (Feb 1, 2002)

Can I get Dish to give me the local big 3 networks that are out of LA ABC CBS NBC here on the East coast so I can catch competing shows that are on the at the same time .
Thanks 
Ed


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2002)

If you qualify for Distant Nets or can get your local affilates to grant you waivers then yes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

Have a TITLE to a RV? Are you a over the road truck driver? Live in or use a white area address? These are the key to the out of area nets. Given many of the current shows, and pvr devices its not as attractive as it once was. Besides the nets are starting to recycle prime time shows on secondary owned networks making it even less attractive.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi All
when I talked to the installer today he said that the west cost feeds arent on the 110 /119 satellites He said which one they were on dont remember which one but he said it was over texas facing west coast only.
Does anyone In NY area have both feeds on their system?
Thanks 
Ed


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2002)

The big 4 and plus some more from NYC and LA are on 119/110. The big4 are on 119 on channels 241-248.


----------

